# Are these poops bad news?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

My pigeons have been doing weird poops today, do you think it's worth it to go see a vet over? I've been paranoid lately because there's pmv pigeons in my front yard but I've been careful, are these poops a worry? They seem kind of dark brown in a pool of clear liquid and when I pick them up with a napkin it looks a bit dark red.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

*Yes it could be*

Hi, I do not have any knowledge about pigeons and I am strugling to find some answers for mine here there and everywhere, but dark poop could be like in humans a sighn of many different things, think of blood or a disfuction in the digestive system

If the color of the poop changed suddenly and is accompanied by other simptoms I think is beter if you can to take her/him with a vet.

Regards


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree I would have them checked out, the urates should be not so puddled. did they bath and drink allot of water?, see if these droppings persist and go from there.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Internal bleeding, perhaps? Of course, I'm no expert, so my guess is as good as yours!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not a pigeon specialist, but I would think anything that has bloody stool isn't in good shape. I checked into it (love to learn as well as helping out) and maybe...possibly it's a sign of a bacterial infection if your whole flock has the problem. That or a serious parasite infestation. Check out this link and see if your birds have any of the other symptoms..... 
http://www.petmd.com/bird/conditions/digestive/c_bd_clostridial_disease
If these were my pidgies, I would be calling the vet to at least ask questions....and even set up an appointment to have them looked at. Best of luck to you and your flock!!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

first thing is: did your pigoen eat red pellets or berries?
How is your pigeon acting? he he still doing these weird poops?


----------

